# Esquare DNA 40 V5 Box Mod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Some of you guys would have seen my new little setup that I received two weeks back. We are putting them up tomorrow on the site for pre-order. Yes they are on the higher end price bracket but you will see why the minute it touches your hand. These are absolutely beautiful mods and built with attention to detail. The Esquare is a high end box mod with a trusted solid performance backed by Evolv.





Here's the details:


The Esquare DNA 40 by Lost Vape offers some really awesome features in a beautiful carbon fiber adorned box. The Esquare Box mod utilizes the Evolv DNA40 chip, they are the one of two overseas manufacturer authorized to utilize authentic Evolv technology. No clone chips, no clone box, just an affordable authentic, original design! With the DNA 40 chip from Evolv you can use nickel wire for temperature controlled builds. No more burnt wicks or hot vapes with the Esquare DNA40. Temperature can be dialed in to the perfect level creating a consistent experience regardless of conditions. You can still vape using Kanthal builds but for temperature control settings Nickel 200 non resistance wire is required.

Esquare DNA 40 Features:
Powered by (authentic) Evolv DNA40 V5 (Latest Evolv Chip) Temperature Protection Board (Evolv Patented Technology)

– Atomizer Resistance Lock for Nickel Builds
– Larger OLED Display Screen
– Supports 0.16 ohm or Higher Kanthal Coils
– Supports 0.1 ohm or Higher Non-Resistance Coils
– Maximum Output of 23 Amps
– 40 Watts of Power
– Precision CNC milled 6061 T6 aluminum body
– Bead Blasted and Bright Dip Anodized Finish
– Removable covers comes in material: Carbon Fiber
– Phosphor copper battery contacts
– Stainless Steel Ball Bearing Sliding Lock Back Panel.
– 500mA micro-USB on-board charging(cord included)
– Pass-thru charging functionality
– Stainless steel 510 atomizer connector
– Spring loaded gold plated brass center pin
– Dual 18650 in parallel – Only use HIGH-AMP batteries (Battery not included)
– Dimensions: 57mm*72mm*25mm

Colours available are:




Pricing is R1970

Get yours here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/esquare-dna-40-pre-order

Pre-order will close at the end of 26th June and we expect delivery of the Esquare second week of July 2015.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Sir Vape

My BABY!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sir Vape said:


> My BABY!!!
> 
> View attachment 29614


looks damn nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I wish this had the new DNA200 board in. What a amazing looking box mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Pre-order is up guys 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/esquare-dna-40-pre-order


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sir Vape said:


> Pre-order is up guys
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/esquare-dna-40-pre-order


Damn man. You killing me 

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Sorry bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sir Vape said:


> Sorry bro


It is such a gorgeous device. Next time maybe  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------

